# 2 JL 6W0-4's in Isobaric Face-to-Face Config?



## SI7NER (Feb 22, 2010)

I have some space constraints and am looking to do a small sub setup under the rear seat in my 87' 535is, I already have both subs and was just going to do 2 small separate sealed enclosures when it occurred to me to do this, any thoughts?


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

You'll be able to make a very small enclosure.. but your output will be much lower then it would be if you used both subs in a non isobaric configuration.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

The box can be 1/2 the size that just one subwoofer would need.

You will need to power both subs and you will get the amount of sound that you would from only one sub [ 3dB loss for surface area ].

The harmonics will be reduced slightly which will allow for a cleaner sound.

Most people do not believe it is worth the aforementioned tradeoffs


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

This is something I have contemplated as well. Curious to see your results.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

I've said before that isobaric enclosures really have no place with modern drivers. They made sense back in the day when 2.5 sealed was a common enclosure size for a 12 but anymore it's not worth the trade off. You would probably be happier doing a pair of sealed, or vented enclosures under each seat.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have done this enclosure with the 6W0. As far as tight, fast, and space the isobaric is the way to go. Although I was able to acheive lower bass just doing a 6th order A bandpass "not iso" and it could not handle the power like the iso. both still performed well for 6.5's. If space is a problem do a bass reflex setup with them. 4 of these ported do really well.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Like others have stated you can get big woofers that will work in small spaces now. You can get slim line woofers that work on top of that. If you are limited to something like a 7x7x30 space then a 6 is the ideal thing. I like playing with 6's just because. But sometimes I have to over look what I like and go with a better option. I am here to tell you that you can achieve allot with a 6.5 sub. It may not get stupid but you can. On top of that I know of a 5.25 sub that is just dang impressive. I guess it all depends on what you are looking for. That is the cool thing about SPL, you have so many options.

LOL




cajunner said:


> space seems to be the problem.
> 
> I've tried to do the isobaric with 6" Orion XTR's, and found the results unremarkable.
> 
> 8" on up for isobarics, is what has worked in the past for me, you just lose too much with smaller pistons.


----------

